# Overspray



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

My car has had a respray done on its rear bumper, rear passenger door and rear quarter panel, brilliant match to the existing pearl white.

Car had a fresh coat of Gtechniq EXO 3 before bodyshap.

When running my hand over the non sprayed panels I think theres slight overspray, I can hear it feeling rough and feels rough under my fingers, I can see it slightly through the windows in low sun.

Whats the best way to remove this?

Thanks


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Clay bar.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

wayne451 said:


> Clay bar.


This.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you 

I have a agressive clay mitt, would that work? It made my paintwork sily smooth when I used it before applying gtechniq exo.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I've worked on a few cars which suffered from overspray on all panels including glass. One car had overspray where a farmer decided to spray a gate beside his neighbour and their 2 cars were affected. I found the G3 clay mitt to remove a fair amount of it but it was Bilt Hamber regular clay which was better.

Another car last week was a white BMW 330d covered in overspray where a boat builder was spraying boats with no spray booth - once again Bilt Hamber regular clay got the job done. I recommend a single stage machine polish after claying the car to remove clay marring which the Bilt Hamber regular clay will inevitably leave behind.


----------

